# Replacing ramp on HB 505?



## melanie7210 (26 June 2016)

Hi,

Please could anyone advise re the appropriate cost, and recommend where I could get the ramp replaced on my Ifor Williams HB 505 trailer. The wood under the rubber mat covering is rotten. &#128542;

I'm based on the Surrey/West Sussex border.

Many thanks!

Melanie.


----------



## dornrose (27 June 2016)

My first call would be to Universal Trailers (you've then got a price) then I would contact any local companies that fix lorries and see what they'd charge.


----------



## melanie7210 (27 June 2016)

Thank you! &#128522;


----------

